# Veganer Lachs aus dem 3-D-Drucker



## Professor Tinca (2. September 2020)

Da werden die Veganer sich aber freuen.
Zum Glück muss ich mir sowas nicht antun.


----------



## Andal (2. September 2020)

Da fehlt mir eindeutig das Kotz-Symbol in der Like Auswahl!

Wer vegan essen will, der soll Grünzug äsen. Aber bei "veganem Lachs" hört die Gaudi auf. Entweder Fisch auf dem Teller, oder was veganes. Ich geh ja auch nicht her, nehm 2 kg Mett und bastel einen fleischigen Krautkopf.


----------



## ralle (2. September 2020)

Da wird einem ja schlecht !


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. September 2020)

Zuchtlachs ist in der Tat noch übler. Ich würde das pflanzliche Zeug zumindest mal probieren, bevor ich mir den Giftfisch aus norwegischen Zuchtfarmen reinpfeife... Oder eben (so mach ich es momentan) ganz auf Lachs verzichten.


----------



## sprogoe (2. September 2020)

Schlagartig wurde mir der Appetit auf "leckeren" Fisch versaut.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. September 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Schlagartig wurde mir der Appetit auf "leckeren" Fisch versaut.



Weil der bewusst geworden ist, wieviel Gift in Zuchlachs steckt, oder wegem dem komischen gedruckten Pflanzenfischersatz-Zeug?


----------



## jkc (2. September 2020)

Nunja, ich sehe es nicht ganz so kritisch; Wer es essen möchte, bitte. Was mich aber nervt sind die Bezeichnungen. Es gibt halt keine veganen tierischen Produkte, wenn überhaupt ein veganes Ersatzprodukt. Wie hoch ist denn der Proteinanteil von dem Veggie-Zeug?

Edit: Sieh an, Veggie-Zeug erreicht durchaus Werte um 20% Proteingehalt, es bleiben aber halt pflanzliche Proteine.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Proteinanteil


Kann man doch bestimmt künstlich nachträglich dazudrucken! Mit Fischmehl zum Beispiel


----------



## Andal (2. September 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Zuchtlachs ist in der Tat noch übler. Ich würde das pflanzliche Zeug zumindest mal probieren, bevor ich mir den Giftfisch aus norwegischen Zuchtfarmen reinpfeife... Oder eben (so mach ich es momentan) ganz auf Lachs verzichten.





sprogoe schrieb:


> Schlagartig wurde mir der Appetit auf "leckeren" Fisch versaut.


Es gibt durchaus auch guten (norwegischen) Zuchtlachs. Nur bleibt der im Lande, weil den, aus gutem Grund, die Norweger selber verspachteln.


----------



## sprogoe (2. September 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Weil der bewusst geworden ist, wieviel Gift in Zuchlachs steckt, oder wegem dem komischen gedruckten Pflanzenfischersatz-Zeug?


Also, Lachs esse ich höchst selten, gibt viele andere "fast natürliche" Arten, aber auch die werden sicher bald nachgebastelt.
Warum gibt es für Fleischverweigerer eigentlich noch keine veganen Frauen / Männer? Ich meine, nicht aus Fleisch und Blut.


----------



## Andal (2. September 2020)

Veganes Rumpelstilzchen gibt es schon - Attila Hildmann.


----------



## Mooskugel (2. September 2020)

Da wird immer gepredigt. "Man solle keine hochverarbeiteten Lebensmittel zu sich nehmen" Und dann sowas 

Ähnlich bekloppt wie das 








						Udo Pollmers Mahlzeit - Warum Kunstfleisch höchst bedenklich ist
					

Fleisch aus dem Labor statt von echten Kühen, Schweinen oder Hühnchen – die Biotechnologie macht es möglich. Doch diese Art von Fleischproduktion ist nicht nur teuer und ineffizient, sondern auch unökologisch und riskant, warnt Udo Pollmer.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. September 2020)

*Es gibt keinen Lachs oder Thunfisch auf pflanzlicher Basis und auch kein Rindersteak!
Das wird es auch niemals geben, das liegt in der Natur der Sache, eher erfindet jemand das Perpetuum mobile.*

_“Legendary Vish” _scheint daher ein etwas unglücklich gewählter Name - _"Legendary Wish"_ trifft es wohl eher.

Soll das Zeug aber gerne konsumieren wer mag und produzieren & vermarkten sowieso aber es sollte nicht Fisch oder Fleisch genannt werden dürfen, denn das ist es nicht. Die eigentlichen, sicherlich unbequemen, Probleme spricht niemand an und anpacken tut sie erst recht keiner. Warum kommt es denn zur Überfischung der Meere?
Warum werden denn in irgendwelchen Gülleteichen oder Netzgehegen kleine schmierige Welse oder Steroid-Lachse millionenfach gemästet?

Die böse und raffgierige Industrie ist maßgeblich schuld daran?
Ja nee, is klar und ein Lachs besteht aus Soja.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. September 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Warum gibt es für Fleischverweigerer eigentlich noch keine veganen Frauen / Männer? Ich meine, nicht aus Fleisch und Blut.


Gibts doch. Aus Gummi!


----------



## Andal (2. September 2020)

Und dann ausgerechnet Soja. Soja ist ja so eine weltschonende Sache!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (2. September 2020)

Stelle mir gerade Tauwürmer aus dem Biodrucker vor.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und dann ausgerechnet Soja. Soja ist ja so eine weltschonende Sache!



Ach was! Dann kauft man sich halt ein entsprechendes CO2-Zertifikat und die Umwelt ist wieder rein.
Da kann man guten Gewissens um den Globus jetten, mal schauen was so los ist auf den Soja-Plantagen dieser Welt.


----------



## Andal (2. September 2020)

...und bevor ich nicht mit dem Raumschiff Entenscheiss durch die Weiten des Weltalls brettern kann, fress ich schon zweimal nix aus dem Replikator!


----------



## Tobias85 (2. September 2020)

Ich finde die Sache tatsächlich ganz cool. Wenn jemand Lachs mag, aber aus ökologischen, ethischen oder sonst welchen Gründen für sich die Entscheidung trifft, keine Tiere mehr zu verspeisen, dann spricht doch nichts dagegen, Ersatzprodukte zu essen, die dem Lachs in Geschmack und Struktur möglichst nahe kommen. Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Ersatzprodukte (von denen man heutzutage teilweise überraschend Gutes hört, was den Geschmack angeht).

Ökologischer sind solche Pflanzenprodukte in jedem Fall, denn die Fleisch- oder Fischproduktion verbraucht IMMER deutlich mehr Ressourcen (Energie, Rohstoffe) als die rein pflanzlicher Produkte.

Von daher: Jeder wie er mag, wird ja niemand gezwungen, sowas zu essen. Aber ich finde auch keinen Grund, sich darüber aufzuregen, dass sowas für die entsprechenden Zielgruppen angeboten wird.


----------



## Andal (2. September 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Sache tatsächlich ganz cool. Wenn jemand Lachs mag, aber aus ökologischen, ethischen oder sonst welchen Gründen für sich die Entscheidung trifft, keine Tiere mehr zu verspeisen, dann spricht doch nichts dagegen, Ersatzprodukte zu essen, die dem Lachs in Geschmack und Struktur möglichst nahe kommen. Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Ersatzprodukte (von denen man heutzutage teilweise überraschend Gutes hört, was den Geschmack angeht).
> 
> Ökologischer sind solche Pflanzenprodukte in jedem Fall, denn die Fleisch- oder Fischproduktion verbraucht IMMER deutlich mehr Ressourcen (Energie, Rohstoffe) als die rein pflanzlicher Produkte.
> 
> Von daher: Jeder wie er mag, wird ja niemand gezwungen, sowas zu essen. Aber ich finde auch keinen Grund, sich darüber aufzuregen, dass sowas für die entsprechenden Zielgruppen angeboten wird.


Von mir aus verspeisen sie Rossbollen. Aber dann sollen sie den Rossbollen auch Rossbollen nennen und nicht "veganen Irgendwas"! Ludwig Wittgenstein hat vollkommen richtig bemerkt: Jedes Ding hat seinen Namen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und bevor ich nicht mit dem Raumschiff Entenscheiss durch die Weiten des Weltalls brettern kann, fress ich schon zweimal nix aus dem Replikator!



Beim Beamen einiger Mitmenschen kommt es scheinbar zu ganz gehörigen Transporterunfällen.
Deren Gehirne hat es direkt in den Orbit geblasen - in den Quadranten Delta-Tofu-Zulu.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (2. September 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Da wird immer gepredigt. "Man solle keine hochverarbeiteten Lebensmittel zu sich nehmen" Und dann sowas
> 
> Ähnlich bekloppt wie das
> 
> ...


Über den Stand des Artikels ist man mittlerweile bei der In-Vitro-Zucht aber schon längst hinaus...


----------



## TobBok (2. September 2020)

Man sollte das Ganze wenn überhaupt als "Fleischersatz" oder "Fischersatz" betiteln.
Die Bezeichnung veganer Lachs ist ein Oxymoron.
So ähnlich wie Bremer HSV-Fan.
Kann man sagen, macht aber halt keinen Sinn.

Einfach so ehrlich sein und draufschreiben was es wirklich ist.
Und dann soll jeder selbst essen was er will. Mir schnuppe.

Aber die Flunkerei im Lebensmittelbereich ist ja eh omnipräsent mit den Lebensmittelzusätzen, Inhaltsstoffen usw.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. September 2020)

Ob Falsche Hase, Halver Hahn oder veganer Lachs - unsere Sprache ist doch voll mit solchen Falschbezeichnungen. Obs nun eine mehr oder weniger ist, ist doch völlig wumpe.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. September 2020)

Lachsersatz aus dem Replikator ist genauso abstrus wie dieses geschnetzelte, rote, salzige Zeug, was mam immer auf dem Kirmes in Brötchen findet... Oder das bekannte Surimi, das Zeug hat auch vorher nie wirklich gelebt und könnte auch irgendwie durch Zellteilung oder synthetisch oder aus Abfallprodukten hergestellt sein.... 

Pseudo-Fisch? Nein Danke.


----------



## Minimax (2. September 2020)

Wow, bei soviel kräftigen Beissreflexen in kurzer Zeit müssen wir uns sicher keine Sorgen machen, das der Markt für echten Fisch und echtes Fleisch in nächster Zeit wegbricht.
Ich find @Tobias85 Tobsen mit seiner offenen Haltung hat recht, schließe mich an. Wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt, Bio3d Drucker.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. September 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ob Falsche Hase, Halver Hahn oder veganer Lachs - unsere Sprache ist doch voll mit solchen Falschbezeichnungen. Obs nun eine mehr oder weniger ist, ist doch völlig wumpe.




Aber wo führt das nur hin wenn man alles falsch betitelt?
Ins Chaos, ins Chaos, ich sag's euch........................

Burps...........ups ein Bäuerchen......


----------



## Fruehling (2. September 2020)

TobBok schrieb:


> ...Die Bezeichnung veganer Lachs ist ein Oxymoron.
> So ähnlich wie Bremer HSV-Fan....




Mein Favorit: Holzeisenbahn!


----------



## Meefo 46 (2. September 2020)

Moin .
Es gab ja mal das geflügelte Wort ;  Der macht aus Sch..ße Bolschen .Meine befürchtung ist es werden immer mehr Bolschenmacher.


----------



## basslawine (2. September 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Kann man doch bestimmt künstlich nachträglich dazudrucken! Mit Fischmehl zum Beispiel


Hhhmm, Fischmehl-Printer gefällt mir, damit ist schneidern praktisch ausgeschlossen und untermaßige Fische ebenso!


----------



## Timbo78 (2. September 2020)

Gab es das nicht schonmal?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. September 2020)

Was damals bei Louis de Funès noch als komisch skurrile Einlage diente ist heute bereits erschreckende Wirklichkeit. 
Dann doch lieber Kohlsuppe mit Außerirdischen. 

*Nein?! Doch! Ooh!*


----------



## Skott (2. September 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was damals bei Louis de Funès noch als komisch skurrile Einlage diente ist heute bereits erschreckende Wirklichkeit.
> Dann doch lieber Kohlsuppe mit Außerirdischen.
> 
> *Nein?! Doch! Ooh!*


Ich befürchte irgendwie, dass wir traurigen Zeiten entgegen gehen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. September 2020)

Solange das Zeug nicht Pflicht wird(die Diskussion um Pflicht-Veggie-Tage gabs ja schonmal bei den "grünen" Wiederkäuern), ist es mir egal.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2020)

hat der Fakelachs Schonzeit und Mindestmaß?
Kann man damit den Vereinstümpel besetzen?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## exstralsunder (2. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Lachsersatz aus dem Replikator ist genauso abstrus wie dieses geschnetzelte, rote, salzige Zeug, was mam immer auf dem Kirmes in Brötchen findet... Oder das bekannte Surimi, das Zeug hat auch vorher nie wirklich gelebt und könnte auch irgendwie durch Zellteilung oder synthetisch oder aus Abfallprodukten hergestellt sein....
> 
> Pseudo-Fisch? Nein Danke.



2x Falsch. 
Setzen 5.
Das rote Zeugs ist (in der Regel) Seelachs...welcher natürlich kein Lachs ist.
Wahlweise geht auch Dorsch oder jeder andere Fisch der Dorschartigen.
Zu salzig finde ich es in der tat auch. Keine Ahnung, warum man da soviel Salz reinpampert.
Ich machs lieber selbst: 60 Gramm auf 1 Kilo reichen völlig.
Die Farbe zum Röten ist Cochenillerot...findet man auch im Aperol , Marmeladen und Bonbon's wieder.

Surimi ist in wirklichkeit mal Fisch gewesen.
Ökologisch durchaus vertretbar, da hier der Beifang nicht als Diskart über Bord geht, sondern verwertet wird.
Das machen die Japaner übrigens seit 900 Jahren.
Ist also keine Erfindung der Neuzeit.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. September 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Die Farbe zum Röten ist Cochenillerot...findet man auch im Aperol , Marmeladen und Bonbon's wieder.



Genau, dass synthetische (E 124) vom Bayer/La Roche u.ä..
Den Vegies wird auch nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als sich den Fake Fisch so ähnlich einzufärben, das Original, die Schildlaus ( *Cochenille* (_Dactylopius coccus_) ist ja nicht vegan.









						Wird Karmin eigentlich wirklich aus Läusen gewonnen?
					

Karmin ist ein roter Farbstoff, der in manchen Lebensmitteln zum Einsatz kommt. Auch in Lippenstiften verbirgt sich oft Karmin. Doch wird Karmin wirklich aus Läusen gewonnen?




					www.vegpool.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## Andal (2. September 2020)

Und weil es mich angezipft hat, habe ich mir jetzt drei schöne "Lax-Semmerl" mit "Seelachsschnitzel", Zwiebelringen, Salz & Pfeffer eingeholfen. Grad gut war's!


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (3. September 2020)




----------



## Andal (3. September 2020)

Buga-Barsch schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass die selben Leute bei der Sprache nicht ansatzweise so pedantisch sind wenn es um die Mohrenapotheke geht.


Dann müsste man ja noch viel besser "aufs Blech" hauen. Schließlich waren die Mauren, also die Nordafrikaner, einmal echte Kulturträger, die Fortschritt, medizinischen Fortschritt, erst über die Straße von Gibraltar nach der iberischen Halbinsel und somit nach Europa brachten. Wir haben den Mohren, den Mauren, erst damit ein sprachliches Denkmal gesetzt. Sie selbst haben leider fast alles vergessen.


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (3. September 2020)




----------



## Andal (3. September 2020)

Ich meine, du kommst jetzt ein bisschen arg vom Kraut in die Rüben. Und nein, ich fühle mich von Ausdrücken seltenst beleidigt. Das schaffen eigentlich nur zur Schau getragene Haltungen und zwischen beiden klaffen oft gewaltige Lücken.

Ich lebe, wie alle Menschen, in meiner Zeit und die begann 1962 im sonnigen Mai. Und ich bleibe es gewohnt, mich so auszudrücken und nicht, wie es eine plärrende Minorität glaubt, mir vorschreiben zu müssen. 

Btw... die Menschen südlich des Mittelmeeres nennen mich "Weisser Mann" - alldieweil ich gar nicht weiss bin, ein... zwei Schattierungen darüber. Mach ich deswegen den Aufstand? Ich schmunzle darüber! 

Und jetzt philosophieren wir wieder über Lachs aus dem Replikator, der keiner ist. Denn alles andere ist wüstes Off Topic, das keiner braucht und will.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Denn alles andere ist wüstes Off Topic, das keiner braucht und will.




Genau so.


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (3. September 2020)

Ich habe mich hinreißen lassen mich zu diesem Thema zu äußern. Üblicherweise vermeide ich es. Es entstehen die immer selben Diskussionen die niemanden auch nur einen Millimeter weiterbringen. Verzeiht mir wenn dadurch der Thread etwas zerstückelt wird, aber ich werde die Postings wenn möglich wieder löschen. Es ist wie auf der Familienfeier, über Politik und Religion sollte man nicht sprechen und Ernährung ist die neue Religion.


----------

